# Ontario Spring Meet Up Anyone?



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Michelle - we'll DEFINITELY have to get together since we live so close to each other. Let's wait for all the mud to dry up first though ok?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sounds good to me  I think it'll be an early spring, hopefully this last storm we had will be it for winter 

I really wanna meet other goldens!! Tucker's pretty much had no exposure to other dogs because there isn't any around besides the one next door who he just runs beside the fence with.... (she's a vicious old lab so they can't actually play together)


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Tucker and I will go


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok! yay!!! that's two people!!

Where should we go??


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I would go too. Somewhere in Toronto if possible please.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ontario? No fair....

I wonder if we could organize a Washington State Meet Up, as well. Maybe try to hit the middle of the I-5 corridor somewhere.... I think it would be great.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Toronto is fine with me, its not too far away. Where in Toronto though? Obviously some place that allows dogs. Any ideas?

It's been well over a year since I moved out of Toronto so my memory of it is slowly fading.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Sounds nice but cant happen for us. We dont own a car. I'm sure who ever shows up will have a great day.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Are there any parks or anything where we could all meet?


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe meet at my House..StoneyCreek Mountain
Have a big backyard...We have the Bruce Trail two minutes away or we have a Dog park two minutes away

Mike


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That sounds fine... how about a BBQ!!!! lol thats only if you want the hassle, but if we all chipped in like $10 or $20, surely it would cover the costs of food 


Thats if you even have a BBQ :


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea. I am definitely looking forward to it.
We should remind Monomer, he wanted to organize this get together once before...
Joe


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep, I remember that, just wasn't sure if he was doing it in the US or not.

If anyone wants to come from the US they're welcome, of course  I just didn't think many people would want to cross the border.


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

I got a new Man Grill last summer (it a big one)
We even have a pool...if the Goldens get to hot or us


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, your house sounds perfect! As long as you don't mind strangers and their Goldens in your yard 

A BBQ and pool party would be AWESOME!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm use to it...Tucker has Lots of friends that come by


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, well, you just let us know when you want people to come... it might be too cold still to swim if its in like april... unless we get one of them nice Ontario summerlike days


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Doesn't matter too me.....Tucker goes out every night and Dog friend every weekend now
See who eles wants to come then we can get a poll going to see when?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok  Well I hope more people from Ontario see this thread and join in  I know there's a few of us Ontario folk in here.


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

It will be fun...........Lots of water,sticks....don't forget the Camera
Mike


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Uhhhhh---I bet you guys wuldn't consider Ontario (California)??


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

As much as I'd love to go back to Cali, don't think I can afford it...lol.

We need all the Ontario people to check in.

Joe, can you somehow make a list of people registered in Ontario, then I can go ahead and PM them all an invitation?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Bumping this up for the Ontario people!!


----------



## mudd magnet (Mar 5, 2007)

sounds like fun if I can get the truck for the day I'll try and make it. I'll bring a box of hamburgers for you guy's to enjoy if ya'll would like? any idea of when you guy's are planning this for? Take care


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

We're thinking the end of April


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Bumping up this thread...
So, when would we do it? April 7, 14, 21 and 28 are Saturdays.
Which one would be the best?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

April 14th is my idol auditions, April 21st is my friends babyshower, then I have to help my brother move May 1st but I dunno if we'll be going up a few days earlier to help pack (he lives in Ottawa...)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How about April 7th, depending on the weather...???


----------



## LuxysMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> How about April 7th, depending on the weather...???


Hi everyone,

Another Ontario member here. My husband and I live in Cambridge which is about an hour west of Toronto. I was wondering if you guys would consider waiting until May or June when the weather's a bit nicer. April's still so unpredictabe. April 7th is my husband's b'day so that won't work for us but if you guys decide on that day, I'll definitely try to make it next time. It would be awesome for all the goldies to meet.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LuxysMommy said:


> April's still so unpredictabe. April 7th is my husband's b'day...


That's Riley's (my 11 year old son's) birthday, too...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I already talked to you, so you know it's May 5th now


----------

